# Excision of Umilibal Granuloma



## debraj (Aug 18, 2008)

Subumbilical incision taken down into the subcutaneous tissue where the umbilical granuloma was found as a thick fibrous tissue under the umbilical scar. It was dissected and freed from the underlying rectus fascia and overlying skin and excised completely. We have to take the umbilical stump off the anterior abdominal wall to completely excise the granuloma.

What CPT code should be used for the above?


----------



## JHURST (Aug 18, 2008)

*umbilical granuloma*

You could use the excision of benign lesion code but would need the size of the granuloma.


----------

